# 105 vs. Ultegra cassette weight - who has these data?



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

My 105 11-28 10-speed cassette weighs in at 250g. Anyone know the weight of the Ultegra 11-28 10-speed cassette? The weights online aren't for the 11-28...no idea why the company's don't post the weight of each different size...ARGH!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Weight Weenies - Cassettes


----------



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Got it..thanks for the link! 20g...not much.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

While I don't remember the exact weights, the difference between 105 vs Ultegra is mostly from the few grams difference between the lockrings (steel vs aluminium), plus about 1g for each spacer (plastic vs aluminium). So if the weight difference bothers you, just changing the lockring will bring the 105 down to almost the same weight.


----------



## tigeo (Jun 6, 2010)

Agree; was jus seeing what the difference was for when the 105 wears out.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Any of you have any interest in weights ? . . . . maybe you have an interest in keeping a list here. The WW list is mostly obsolete and is not kept in years.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There's a new listings page on WW. Its a google spread sheet and takes a long time to load so be patient.

Login - Weight Weenies


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks ericm. But that is exactly what pissed me off about WW. That login, that exact spreadsheet is hidden, no one can find it. The link isn't shown. It's too stupid. The focus of a weight weenie site should be weight loss. That link should be highlight, and all by itself, and named correctly. Instead, they have a listing link that is dead, it is the one show a few pots up from this one. I e-mailed starbike and they said they were to busy to update the spreadsheet. So, the site is not about weight, it's about fashion statements and bikey wikey bs.

Not done yet.

This site could be a lot better. If there is any interest. Simply keep a sticky thread with a similar, but weekly or even monthly updated data set. From what I have seen on this forum, the subject is dead also. Almost no interest. What do you think ???


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There is a lively forum on WW, with many people who know their stuff about bikes. Some who make their own parts. 

I don't know why the web site has not been updated.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

skitorski said:


> Thanks ericm. But that is exactly what pissed me off about WW. That login, that exact spreadsheet is hidden, no one can find it. The link isn't shown. It's too stupid. The focus of a weight weenie site should be weight loss. That link should be highlight, and all by itself, and named correctly. Instead, they have a listing link that is dead, it is the one show a few pots up from this one. I e-mailed starbike and they said they were to busy to update the spreadsheet. So, the site is not about weight, it's about fashion statements and bikey wikey bs.
> 
> Not done yet.
> 
> This site could be a lot better. If there is any interest. Simply keep a sticky thread with a similar, but weekly or even monthly updated data set. From what I have seen on this forum, the subject is dead also. Almost no interest. What do you think ???


So exactly how can we get to this new spreadsheet? Thanks


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

The login ercim posted works. You almost can't find it on the weight weenies sight. They don't care. 

Here is the same spreadsheet showing frames. The newest frame is 2012. And most are before 2010. A lot has happened since then. There are 850g $400 mail order frames available, a ton of info that needs to be made available.

Login - Weight Weenies

Anyone interested in making a go of an updated source on this webpage ???

Edit: LMAO The link I posted only takes you to the master list. As I said, their list sucks and they don't care.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't understand the critiques of the Weight Weenies spreadsheet. 

Step one: you log onto Weight Weenies
Step two: you go to the forums
Step three: you open up the spreadsheet

Doesn't seem to tough to me.

The old listing page (which is on the menu at the top) still has good information, especially if you're looking at older or used parts.

The reason for the change from the listing page to the spreadsheet within the forums was well explained at the time it was done.

It's a great site.


----------



## Junes2 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I was wondering it myself!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Half the time I log in, the referenced link is not there. The listing one. I stand by my critiques. The spreadsheet hasn't been updated in_ years._ The link isn't there half the time. It's a front for their online store. No lower or mid range components at all. No new updates. They should do a way better job. They said to me in an e-mail "they are too busy"

OK, sounds fine to me. I'll look somewhere else.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

WW is a great forum with knowledgeable contributors but allowing their database to languish is a mistake (imho). There is a subset of riders who want that level of information. It's obviously a relatively small subset as one can see with the level of activity / interest in the weight subforum here on RBR.

I really don't understand the WW owner's mindset. There are many contributors who have offered to maintain / update / moderate the weight info area - but they can't even be troubled enough to let someone do it for free? That's just silly. Maybe I'm missing something but I suspect that it's going to take someone starting up another forum with an updated database of weights to wake them up - sadly.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I started a thread to that effect, and e-mailed the moderators here. Zero interest and zero reply from moderators.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/save-some-weight/moderators-new-subforum-327878.html

WW is a great site, but it is a front for overpriced full list price ONLINE mass merchandise, and to add insult to injury, they can't be bothered with their constituents needs or wants. You can't compare apples to oranges. _Show me Microshift._ If you want a discussion about which bar tape to match your curls or which spandex quivers with your divver, then it's right there for ya.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Camilo said:


> I don't understand the critiques of the Weight Weenies spreadsheet.
> 
> Step one: you log onto Weight Weenies
> It's a great site.


Finally figured it out.

You have to be a member, AND log in or the spreadsheet is not accessible. So if you are searching for anything and not a member ...... Starbikes loses. They are invisible.


So their web page operation cuts off 99% of their potential new site views form searches.

Bad business model if you ask me.


----------

